# A mega school trip



## Goldfynche (Oct 17, 2016)

My cousin Judy, who lives down in Coventry, is having a hard time at the moment! Her 11 year old daughter Isabel has just gone on a school trip to, of all places, Shanghai, China, for 10 days. And understandably whilst she is thrilled for the experience and adventure she will be having. She is going half out of her mind with worry about her being so far away! She won't be at ease until she gets back home again.
A difficult decision for any parent. Whether to allow a child to embark on such a once in a lifetime epic adventure.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2016)

That would be exciting for the daughter.  I'd have to let mine go I think even though it might make me a bit nervous.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2016)

Is she billeted with a Chinese family?


----------



## Goldfynche (Oct 17, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Is she billeted with a Chinese family?



Not sure. I think perhaps they are in a hotel.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2016)

Two of my grandchildren went on cultural visits to Japan and were hosted by local families. Later a daughter of one of these Japanese families paid a return visit to Australia and stayed at my daughter's home. A very good experience all round.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 17, 2016)

I totally understand her anxiety, but oh my, what a wonderful experience in store for her daughter. Let us know how it all turns out too.


----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2016)

A fantastic trip for the daughter to take, but the mom's justified in being nervous.  My nephew was expelled from China this summer, along with the nine other American teachers at the school where he was teaching.  No reason given, just "your work visa is being revoked and you have 10 days to get out of the country."   Speculation is that the school hadn't paid a bribe to the right official and was  being "punished" by losing the ten American teachers.   Another friend has a daughter teaching in another province who said this isn't an uncommon event in the schools.

Just shows how you have to walk on eggshells in China.


----------

